# Taking train 63 from NYP to Toronto to catch VIA Rail



## C&O RR (Mar 12, 2014)

Since 63/7098 is scheduled to arrive in Toronto at 7:42 p.m. and VIA Rail departs at 10 p.m. (going to Vancouver) how bad an idea is it to take 63 out of NYP on the same day I want to depart Toronto?

Thanks


----------



## SubwayNut (Mar 12, 2014)

I wouldn't risk it since the Canadian runs only two or three times per week (that would be the main reason completely throwing the whole trip off because of lateness) and there is the big possibility of 63 getting sidetracked at the border, and losing a bunch of time. I'd stay overnight and enjoy a day in Toronto.

Needless to say that VIA Train 98 (the train the Maple Leaf becomes when it crosses the border) is listed as a guaranteed connection to the Canadian on Via's website. Unforchunately VIA can only ticket the Maple Leaf (it's a jointly operated train Amtrak in the US, VIA in Canada) if your trip originates in Canada, not the United States. I might call VIA and see what they say about the guaranteed-ness of the connection, perhaps spending the extra money to have Amtrak tickets New York to Niagara Falls, ON and then VIA tickets the rest of the journey to Toronto and onto Vancouver as one reservation to help the connection.


----------



## greatcats (Mar 12, 2014)

I concur. I would not risk that connection. Go a day earlier and enjoy Toronto. If time is of the essence, I would fly to Toronto earlier in the day.


----------



## Blackwolf (Mar 12, 2014)

The risks being as stated, the Maple Leaf seems not to suffer border delays to the same degree as the Adirondack. Per the information at Amtrak Train Status History, the average delay over the past month is 10 minutes late into Toronto.

Indeed, I'd contact VIA and let them know what your intentions are. What they say may or may not weigh in on your decision, especially the part about what your options/penalties would be IF the connection was missed for some reason. To be honest, two hours is on the edge of close IMHO, but not so close as to make me swear off trying it entirely. I think you have as much chance as making it as you do with connecting between any of the LD's in Chicago these days, and perhaps even better odds at that.

YMMV!


----------



## Anderson (Mar 12, 2014)

You could always book Amtrak to Niagara Falls, ON and VIA from there onwards. I remember some interesting split-ticketing suggestions being used to maximize points (IIRC, the suggestion was one Amtrak ticket to Niagara Falls, NY; a second one with no AGR number attached from Niagara Falls, NY to Niagara Falls, ON; and then a third VIA one from Niagara Falls, ON to Toronto).


----------



## C&O RR (Mar 13, 2014)

In order to have my car at RVR when I return and not spend two nights (1 to Toronto, 1 in Toronto) it seems to me that I should;

-board the 6 a.m. train out of RVR

-get off at BWI, then fly to Toronto

-then board the Canadian that night.

I plan is to return from the West Coast via Amtrak since I have enough Amtrak points cover the ride.


----------

